# Working with no contract, what are my rights?



## CKT (5 Jun 2009)

I am employed with a company a year now. Initially I was told that I would be made permanent after 6 months probation, but I was only given a 6 month contract, my manager told me that was all he could give at the time.
 After the 6 months I asked if my manager was my status was, he said that he was extending my contract for a few months. I told him I was under the impression that I would be made permanent, but he pretty much brushed me off. There is 5-6 other employee in the same situation. There are about 30 people employed in the company.
My manager extended my contract again for a few months, which brings me up to today. I have never received a new contract either has the 5-6 other employees.
Since I am here a year now, do I have any rights? thanks


----------



## becky (5 Jun 2009)

After 12 months you are protected under the unfair dismissal act. 

So if you employer dismisses you he must show that the dismissal was fair - not the easiest thing to do in front of an EAT.

Have a look at citizens advise and NERA websites for more infomation.


----------



## Richsaint (7 Jun 2009)

Go to the NERA website and look up the Terms of Employment (Information) Act 1994 and the protection of employees Fixed Term Act 2003.  Get legal advice either through a citizen advise bureau, F.L.A.C. or join a union.  Many employers are taking advantage of the recession and not affording employees their rights.  You should get all the information and put your support in place before mentioning anything to the employer.


----------



## CKT (7 Dec 2009)

Hi Just an update.

I still have no updated contract.....but my manager has said he will sort one out for me today. 

The reason he is sorting it out is because we are being audited by the IDA in order to get funds for R&D.

Can anyone tell me, is it true that if we get money from the IDA our company cannot lay off anyone for a year???

And am I within my rights not to sign a new 6 months contract, as I am now permanment?

Thanks


----------

